# Buying grains from a brewing site?



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I've found a brewing website, that is based in the US. 
I'm pretty sure it's okay to buy grain from them for mice, since the grains are safe for human use, it's probably okay for the mice.

www.homebrewing.org

That's the site. And they have really nice cheap grains (atleast compared to everything else I've been able to find)
I'm also going to check a feed store near-by, just to check on their prices as well.

They have all sorts of wheat, rye, oats,, and barley on the brewing site. Sounds like mouse food to me? 
What do you think?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

There are also other sites like: www.homebrewery.com


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I'll have to check them out


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Heres the link to go straight to grains:
http://www.homebrewing.org/Grains-by-the-Pound_c_105.html

(Ittook me awhile to find it, so I figured I would save others the trouble,lol)


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah, thanks, lol.

Seems cheap enough. But I still haven't checked at the feed store yet.
I know though, if i get it from the feed store, I'll probably have to buy it by the 50 pound bag! D:


----------

